#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Certificates >  >  >  1001 Solved Engineering Fundamentals Problems

## f81aa

Here's a wide-ranging collection of practice problems typical of the FE exam in every respect. All exam topics are covered and SI units are used. These multiple-choice questions are conveniently arranged by subject--so you can work through just the areas where you need practice, or all 1001 problems. A full, step-by-step solution is provided for each problem.



Forum members interested are invited to download from **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

RegardsSee More: 1001 Solved Engineering Fundamentals Problems

----------


## MEHTA

thanks it is really needful

----------


## githkal

thnks

----------


## Hix

FIle deleted, any chance u can upload again?

----------


## f81aa

Hi:

The new link is **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards

----------


## Arlen Zapata

*thanks buddy, this is a good input*

----------


## josefreitas

thanks

----------


## myth009

brother, the link is dead if you don't mind to upload it again or send it to my id-mithun.instruz@gmail.com

----------


## f81aa

Hi:

Try **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards

----------


## rudolf

many thanks f81aa...

----------


## notachance

hi, the link is dead if you don't mind to upload it again or send it to my email gerald_watson11@yahoo.com

----------


## f81aa

Hi:

New link is:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards

----------


## casaouis02

Hi,
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


Crdlmt.See More: 1001 Solved Engineering Fundamentals Problems

----------

